# how to print 4(CMYK) colors on colored shirts.



## mgmakabenta013 (May 23, 2016)

HI 
good day
I am new to silk screen printing.
how can I print colored shirts using 4 colors.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

mgmakabenta013 said:


> HI
> good day
> I am new to silk screen printing.
> how can I print colored shirts using 4 colors.


Is one of the colors white? Post a pic of the artwork (on a dark artboard or background).


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

make four screen of 4 colours , place one colour screen then pull the colour on screen once the first colour is done then go for secont screen do the same process until all four colours are not printed


----------



## mgmakabenta013 (May 23, 2016)

Mtnview said:


> Is one of the colors white? Post a pic of the artwork (on a dark artboard or background).


I just want to know about CMYK, what if my artwork has a color white on it. what would i do?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

4 color process (cmyk) is intended for white shirts. Some designs still look O.K. on natural, ash, sand or colors like that. If you have a detail that must be White, you will need a 5th screen, (a white bump). For other colors you will want a 5th screen, (a white under print) You will want to flash between every color (for many reasons) instead of wet on wet like cmyk is intended for white fabric. For cmyk on a white base, I highly recommend Union inks "triple strength" cmyk inks. cmyk inks that are intended for wet on wet, directly on the fabric, straight out of the bucket, will usually not look very vibrant on an under print and your colors won't match the same print on fabric. The triple strength can be based out until your colors are a much closer match to the fabric print with one pass.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

CMYK inks are translucent, you are relying on getting this mixing when you have dot on dot.
Spot colour inks are rather more opaque.
So if you have a coloured background, it will show through the CMYK more than the Spot.


----------



## mgmakabenta013 (May 23, 2016)

tnx for that advice jay..... 

I appreciate it.


----------

